# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Erreur java.io.IOException: Server returned HTTP response code: 405 for URL: http://localhost:8080/tetris/requ

## kevin254kl

Bonsoir  tous,j'ai une erreur sur eclipse qui est erreur java.io.IOException: Server returned HTTP response code: 405 for URL: http://localhost:8080/tetris/requete
j'ai en effet vrifier ma conf et ne trouve pas d'ou cela vient ,je dois me connecter  une base de donne pour chercher des score pour mon tetris la connexion  la base est ok mais quand j'appelle ma fonction pour me connecter a la servlet il me m'est une erreur 405 aidez moi s'il vouplat,voici ma conf et l'arborescence de mes fichiers.

arborescence:

mon fichier web.xml:


```

```


ma fonction de connexion a la servlet dans la classe PanneauScore:


```

```


l'endroit ou j'appelle ma fonction de connexion dans l'applet principal ttris:


```

```


ma servlet appelait  servlet:


```

```

Le code de retour dans la console ct serveur:


```

```


N'hsiter pas si il manque quelque chose merci de prendre de votre temps cordialement.

----------


## tchize_

Dans ton applet tu fais ceci:



```

```

autrement dit une commande http POST

hors ta servlet n'implmente que le doGet, donc le post n'est pas autoris. Il faut aussi implmenter doPost.

----------


## kevin254kl

Merci de votre rponse tchize_
Pour la servlet, j'avais utiliser le code dans un autre projet et je n'utilisais pas la mthode doPost et cela fonctionnait avec doGet, je vais essayer ce que vous dites je vous tiens au courant merci.

----------


## kevin254kl

j'ai test et cela fonctionne bien merci pour votre aide .

----------

